# feeding p's



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

hi every one as you have probily seen i am the newest member and i just want to ask if it would be OK to feed my p's earth worms that you dig up from the ground? :







:


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Depends on what the earthworms has been eating.







Seriously, I would only feed them things I trust, such as good old American raised and gut loaded earthworms from a dependable supplier. I personally don't trust my backyard because I don't know what pollution is in there.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

topic needs to be moved to feeding


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:moved:


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi III AP, and welcome.
This is a greaat site - you have chosen well daniel-sun!!!!!!!!

Worms can be fed to your P's but why risk it??
I would stick to B/worm,krill,brine, b/heart-the usual stuff.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

just make sure the earthworms are from a good source....


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

check out the tutorial section on the main page, check out my feeding tutorial,
it should sum things up for you


----------

